
JavaScript Code Transformation Survey - radoi
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/8JJNND7
======
radoi
The survey is meant to find what type of code suggestions and transformations
JavaScript developers find useful. We'll share the results in about a month.
We are a small startup funded by the National Science Foundation to explore
ways to improve program transformation.

